# ear hematoma



## lovethegsd (Feb 18, 2010)

my gsd had a hematoma. they put in a drain and kept it in 3 weeks. his ear is at half mast. will it go back up or do i need to do something to help it along. this is our 3rd german shepherd and i have never had that problem with ears. our first dog we had from a pup and she lived to 13 1/2. our second we got from a rescue at 9 and he lived till 14 1/2 now sabre we also got from a rescue and he was 3. he is now 7.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

it probably won't go back up
sorry


----------



## Clgkag (May 1, 2014)

My female had the same and the ear is now folded in the middle 6 months later.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've heard you can use breath strips to help hold them up. You could probably try that. This is not the same, but, Perseus got stung by a wasp and his ears swelled up making them fall. I was a afraid they wouldn't go back up, but they did.


----------



## lovethegsd (Feb 18, 2010)

i am trying the breath strips. one side of his ear is fine the otherside has a couple of kinks in it. the breath strips are holding it up but i am not sure what will happen when i take them off. we will just have to see. he is still my baby no matter what.
but he does look more regal with both ears up.


----------



## lovethegsd (Feb 18, 2010)

my dog now has a hematoma in the other ear. i cannot understand how he got a yeast infection in that ear with all the drugs he was taking but he did. the vet is giving him steroids and he did drain it once. it did fill back up. i looked on the internet and someone recomended arnica cream. i got some. i got the gel for the outside of his ear and i use the cream on the inside. it is slowly doing down. i have been using it for 2 weeks. it looks like there will be no scar tissue like there is in the other ear. i am going to start massaging his damaged ear with the cream in the morning and the evening just to see if it helps. this is working for sabre since i did not want him to go through the surgery to sew his ear. arnica cream is a homeopathic medicine.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

lovethegsd said:


> my dog now has a hematoma in the other ear. i cannot understand how he got a yeast infection in that ear with all the drugs he was taking but he did. the vet is giving him steroids and he did drain it once. it did fill back up. i looked on the internet and someone recomended arnica cream. i got some. i got the gel for the outside of his ear and i use the cream on the inside. it is slowly doing down. i have been using it for 2 weeks. it looks like there will be no scar tissue like there is in the other ear. i am going to start massaging his damaged ear with the cream in the morning and the evening just to see if it helps. this is working for sabre since i did not want him to go through the surgery to sew his ear. arnica cream is a homeopathic medicine.


Sending you some good vibes. Our dogs are just like kids, you do almost anything for them . Hopefully everything will heal and back to normal.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The late Barker the Elder got a hematoma at the base of the ear. The vet wanted to drain it and let it heal naturally. He said if it did it probably wouldn't stand. I said "drain and quilt". He did. The ear healed and stood just fine. (Changed vet a bit later over another issue.)


----------



## lovethegsd (Feb 18, 2010)

i ended up having to have the quilting done. rather expensive but i hope it works.
should have done it for the first ear but we went with the draining and it scarred and now his ear bends in the middle.
i still love my dog but he has lost some of his regal looks because of the ears. the gsd is the ears. it is what makes the dog. like i said he is still my loveable 105 pound baby even with his funny ears.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think someone on this site posted a procedure for treating an adult sheps bent ear. It involved cardboard, tape & changing the splint every so often. Sounded good. Look for it.


----------

